# FINISH CLARIFICATION



## BrentWin (Oct 31, 2013)

It's come to my attention that I have mislead some of you. I have mentioned several times using spar varnish thinned with mineral spirits for calls. 

The product that I use is Minwax Spar Urathane (the oil based type, not water based). Unfortunately one of the members here special ordered the old fashioned spar varnish and found that he couldn't get it to dry.

My appologies to any of you that I might have misinformed.

Here is the product that I use.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/567404_5_zps65bdc32f.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dbroswoods (Oct 31, 2013)

Best stuff going IMO. 

Mark


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 31, 2013)

Good update Brent! Thanks


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 10, 2013)

A couple of suggestions.

Always hang call with the exposed end up, ie. the mouth piece and the end of the exhaust up. That way if you do get a drip, it can be sanded off and hidden when the call is coupled together.

Second, when you think that you have it looking pretty darn good, give it one more sanding/dip. It will look better.

Have fun with it.

Brent

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Nov 30, 2013)

I stopped making duck calls about a year ago, but when I did make them I tried quite a few different finishes. I did more CA finishes in the end because of how durable it was, and how quick I could get one done.
But I will say that the thinned urethane dip was the prettiest looking finish of all of them. It truly looks like glass if you dip 3 coats with sanding. After drying I would put a little compound on the call and buff, followed
by a good polish. If you held it under a light you could see your reflection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 30, 2013)

I always felt like I could get more depth to the finish with spar. I use CA basically as sanding sealer on open grained or oily woods, but afterwards, it goes for a swim in the jar.


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 1, 2013)

is this a 50/50 mix ? I have been using spray polyurethane for my finishes and would love something better. Thanks.


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 1, 2013)

sweet. thanks.


----------



## David Wright (Jan 13, 2015)

The only finish I use and really love is called Waterloo. It really makes the grains pop!


----------



## David Wright (Jan 13, 2015)

David Wright said:


> The only finish I use and really love is called Waterloo. It really makes the grains pop!


Sorry that's waterlox

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 13, 2015)

I started using Call-Coat, gloss finish, same 3 dips, then wet sand and dip again. No CA fumes for me anymore.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 13, 2015)

Brent, i know this is an old post, but you still do your finish the same... how does your finish hold up compared to CA? That call you made me looks just like a CA finish, but I'm inclined to think it would hold up better, since spar is more flexible than CA?


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 13, 2015)

JR- Yep, your call is spar. As long as you take reasonable care (no throwing it on the floor board of the truck etc.) it holds up really well. I had a hunting buddy that wanted to buy one off of my lanyard. It had been hunted for a year and had all of the scratches and scuffs that you would expect. When we got back to the house, I buffed it with white polishing compound and then with Plast X. Other than one fairly deep scratch, it looked new.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 13, 2015)

Dang. I have ruined 5000 calls. I feel you owe me a refund of $3,283.54 for the stuff I bought.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 13, 2015)

Dang Tony, you are only getting a $1.52 each for your calls. lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

